# Thinking of painting my Chrome toolbox.....



## whitetaco02 (May 30, 2010)

Ok, I am having buyers remorse getting a chrome toolbox.

I wish I would have bought black.

My question is, what all is involved in painting this black?

Sand (Rough up), primer, paint?

I am only interested in paining the sides, front and top and you will never see the back or bottom but I may paint it anyways???

What do you all think? I want to paint it but don't want to fool with chips, etc.. Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks you all!


----------



## hammerz71 (May 30, 2010)

Guys on my truck forum who have gotten into the "black out" craze have started using Plasti-Dip to paint everything.
They are reporting professional like results even on shiny chrome rims with no prep other than a good cleaning.

I recently used it to paint my gray plastic cladding on my Grand Cherokee black after watching Dupli-color spray paint basically run right off.  Stuck like glue!!!

The nice thing about this stuff is it's a synthetic rubber so it offers very good protection as well as heat and sound insulation...

They make it in about 8 colors, but locally Home Depot, Lowes and Ace only carry the spray on in black and the dip cans (the stuff was originally made to dip the handles of hand tools in) in black and yellow.  You gotta order it online for other color choices.

Locally here it's $5.89 a can at Home Depot, $7.89 at Lowes and $7.99 at Ace...


----------



## hammerz71 (May 30, 2010)

Here are the chrome wheels one of the kids on my truck forum painted with black Plasti-Dip.
Two coats and only prep work was a good washing with soap and water...


















And the stuff I painted on my Grand Cherokee:
Before:






After:


----------



## whitetaco02 (May 30, 2010)

Thanks man!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2010)

This has been informative. I`m thinkin` about doin` the toolbox, chrome brushguard, and chrome tail light guards on my huntin` truck with that stuff now.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## whitetaco02 (May 30, 2010)

Nic, take a look at this thread.  This may be the route I take if I decide not to powder coat it instead.

http://www.tacomaworld.com/forum/2nd-gen-tacomas/48057-tool-box-mod.html


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2010)

Thanks Frank! I`ll take that little project on in the next week or so. And post before and after pics.


----------



## hammerz71 (May 30, 2010)

Yeah I wish I had known about this stuff about a month sooner!  I color match painted my winch mount red to match my truck around February and guys started posting about painting there stuff with it around late March.

I always hated that Warn only makes the winch mount in black when I have a stainless steel grill guard!

The red Dupli-color is already in need of a couple touch-ups as with sitting out front like that, it's constantly getting nicked.

I suppose at some point, I'm gonna order a can of Plasti-Dip in red and pull the winch so I can get the carrier off and re-paint it with this stuff...


----------



## hammerz71 (May 30, 2010)

whitetaco02 said:


> Nic, take a look at this thread.  This may be the route I take if I decide not to powder coat it instead.
> 
> http://www.tacomaworld.com/forum/2nd-gen-tacomas/48057-tool-box-mod.html



The bedliner trick was the fad with the black out crowd before they found out that there was virtually no prep with the Plasti-Dip.
It works fine too, just a bit more prep work in scuffing up the surface for adhesion...


----------



## whitetaco02 (May 30, 2010)

I may see if  my dad will let me practice on his toolbox first.  His is dull and old while mine is only about a month old and very shiney!


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Jul 16, 2010)

Dude take it up to linex in Macon.  They did mine for only $50 and it looks AMAZING!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 21, 2010)

Post up some pics!!!!!!


----------



## Son (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey, this sounds great. Believe I can use that stuff for a few alterations on my trucks..


----------



## 440Mopar (Jul 22, 2010)

I got a buddy that powder coats in Dublin. If your near there, pm me i'll give u his number. He's real reasonable he does it on the side so he ain;t got all that over head of other places


----------



## ArmyTaco (Jul 23, 2010)

Yeah I would go with powder coat.


----------



## hammerz71 (Jul 25, 2010)

Powdercoating is probably the single best way to go.  But unless you know someone, it's expensive.

We just pulled off a set of wheels on my buddies truck (not the guy I posted the pics of earlier) and Plasti-Dip'd them.  Came out great.

He originally got a quote for powdercoating from a shop in the Orlando, Fl. area who wanted *$75 PER WHEEL* if the guy pulled the wheels and delivered them to the shop.

Plasti-Dippin' them took two cans for 3 coats on each wheel at a cost of $5.88 per can.


----------



## 440Mopar (Jul 25, 2010)

dang thats high for one wheel, I think my buddy is around 50 for steel wheels that need sand blasting and cheaper if aluminum or if there already blasted.It dosen't cost that much to coat them just the prep work and to fire the oven up.If you don't need them right away he cuts good deals so he only fires the oven up when he's got a order of other stuff.


----------



## hammerz71 (Jul 26, 2010)

Everything is high around Orlando...


I just found another pretty good use for the stuff. 

I had a 2" receiver in my Jeep that was loose and rattlin' like heck.  Two coats from the leftover Plasti-Dip we had from doing his wheels and I had a nice, rubberized receiver.   Fits in nice and tight and doesn't make a sound!!!


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Jul 28, 2010)

Sorry just got around to lookin at this thread again.  I'll try to post some pics soon.  I'm telling you, go the linex route.  You'll be glad you did!


----------

